# How to use bunun, şunun, onun, bunların, şunların, onların



## Sergin

*bunun, şunun, onun, bunların, şunların, onların* 
Can someone give some examples and explanation about how to use this demonstartive posessive pronouns.

I learned this from http://www.turkishclass.com/tl_lesson.php?lesson_id=29 and the example given on the web are:
"of thisbu-n-unof that (between this and that)şu-n-unof thato-n-unof thesebunlar-ınof those (between these and those)şunlar-ınof thoseonlar-ın
Bunun evi --> The house of this 
Şunun evi --> The house of that 
Onun evi --> The house of that 
Bunların evleri --> The house of these. 
Şunların evleri --> The house of those. 
Onların evleri --> The house of those. "

But I think these examples translated in English makes me more confusion about these words, cuz "The house of this" I donnot think it is a normal use of English.


----------



## Volcano

Sergin said:


> *bunun, şunun, onun, bunların, şunların, onların*
> Can someone give some examples and explanation about how to use this demonstartive posessive pronouns.
> 
> I learned this from http://www.turkishclass.com/tl_lesson.php?lesson_id=29 and the example given on the web are:
> "of thisbu-n-unof that (between this and that)şu-n-unof thato-n-unof thesebunlar-ınof those (between these and those)şunlar-ınof thoseonlar-ın
> Bunun evi --> The house of this
> Şunun evi --> The house of that
> Onun evi --> The house of that
> Bunların evleri --> The house of these.
> Şunların evleri --> The house of those.
> Onların evleri --> The house of those. "
> 
> But I think these examples translated in English makes me more confusion about these words, cuz "The house of this" I donnot think it is a normal use of English.



*Bu, şu, o are not object here, they refer to someone

His house / Her house - Bunun/Onun/Şunun evi

We use bu, şu, o when we point to someone *


----------



## dudasd

The example from Turkishclass site is given in that form in due to emphasize the use of genitive case and to help beginners learn how to differ it from the suffix indicating possession. As you have noticed, the "owner" takes the genitive suffix (-un, -ün, -in, ın) and the "belonging" takes the possessive suffix (the list of the possible combinations is too long so I won't type it here, but from the example you posted you can see it's very different from the genitive suffix).
 
Simplified, the main rule of creating any possessive "relation" would seem like this:
 
("Owner" + genitive suffix) + ("belonging" + personal possessive suffix)


----------



## Sergin

ok
Thanks~
......


----------



## Sergin

Volcano said:


> *Bu, şu, o are not object here, they refer to someone*
> 
> *His house / Her house - Bunun/Onun/Şunun evi*
> 
> *We use bu, şu, o when we point to someone *


 
Volcano，can you give some example??


----------



## Volcano

*E.g.

You are talking with your friend and there is someone sitting on bank.You ask your friend "whose car is this"

He says, "bunun or şunun or onun arabası - her car" by pointing her *


----------



## Gengetsu

Sergin, there is no "he/she" in Turkish. There is just _Bu(This/It) Şu(That one - might be used for Him/Her)_ O(That/Him/Her) instead.

---------

Confusions, confusions...


----------



## Sergin

Volcano said:


> *E.g.*
> 
> *You are talking with your friend and there is someone sitting on bank.You ask your friend "whose car is this"*
> 
> *He says, "bunun or şunun or onun arabası - her car" by pointing her *


 
I see.
but what's the difference among "*bunun" " şunun" or "onun"?*
*These words all can indicate someone, but what is the different when choose one of these?*


----------



## Volcano

Sergin said:


> I see.
> but what's the difference among "*bunun" " şunun" or "onun"?*
> *These words all can indicate someone, but what is the different when choose one of these?*



*Well, to me it depends on how far **one is  to be pointed*

*If one is not too far from you, you would say bunun, if one is, you would say şunun or onun*


----------



## Sergin

Thanks vocalno, I got it~


----------

